# Spring 2014 Hunting video



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is some clips I was able to capture this spring from through out the season.






Enjoy fellas! :bop: :bop:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice! Looks like you some good shoots, GOOD JOB :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Hey feildgeneral I cant seem to beable to see or watch your videos. Any ideas what might be the problem.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Were things able to work out for you Cajun?


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I was able to find them on youtube and watch them there bro thanks for the info on it you boys sure kock the hell out of them I can only hope with practice my snow hunting down here in louisiana will get as good as yalls. Hey bro would you be intrested in a hunt trade for this winter. If so hit me back with a PM.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Would love to get a trip in sometime down there but another hunting trip would mean a locked door at the end of the day&#8230; I have a wife that is a saint but she wouldn't buy that one anytime here in the near future, sorry.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Not a problem bro offer is always open anytime.


----------

